# Repairing dents in a car



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

That hailstorm yesterday has left me with at least 20 small dents over almost every panel of my car.

Does anyone know if something like the "Dent Doctor" exists in Cyprus, preferably in the Larnaca area?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> That hailstorm yesterday has left me with at least 20 small dents over almost every panel of my car.
> 
> Does anyone know if something like the "Dent Doctor" exists in Cyprus, preferably in the Larnaca area?


Hi Babs,
I don't know about the Larnaca area but there is a Dentmaster guy in the Paphos area. We know him quite well.
Let me know if you want his contact details.

Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi Babs,
> I don't know about the Larnaca area but there is a Dentmaster guy in the Paphos area. We know him quite well.
> Let me know if you want his contact details.
> 
> Veronica


Hailstorm!!!!!!!!!!!! - is this usual in Cyprus?

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hailstorm!!!!!!!!!!!! - is this usual in Cyprus?
> 
> Regards
> 
> hotshop


At this time of year we do get occassional hailstorms but these are nothing compared to the Tornados
I once sat thinking there was just a bad thunderstorm outside, electricity went off, a terrible noise outside which I thought was just heavy rain and wind etc. 
When it subsided and I went outside to look, the house next door had no roof and there were cars upside down everywhere. I am so glad I didnt know what was happening because I would have been terrified, on my own in the house with an 11 week old baby. This was many years ago when I lived in Limassol.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Last January, we had icy hail in Mandria - Paphos. Kids had never seen snow so thought it was great as they thought it was snow as it stuck around for at least half an hour. Seemed a bit strange being a stone's throw from the beach!


----------

